# Davis&Miller Druggist bottle



## jerm131 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please help! My father just passed away this December and yesterday was the first day I was able to get on the property to do an inventory.
 I was overwhelmed at the amount of things he's collected and one of the things I found was this Bottle that reads "Davis&Miller" Druggist Baltimore. There is stuff like this everywhere and its my job to get an idea of value and sell items to pay my fathers medical expenses. How would I sell it and what would be a fair value and should I clean it? There looks to be no damage on it or any chips. I dont want to even guess whats in this thing. Thanks for any help that can be givin.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Jeremiah

 I would be very interested in your bottle I collect Davis & Miller bottles and its one I don't have. Can you post some additional pictures including one of the base. Also where are you located. Are you near Baltimore?

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Jerm,
 That's a neat bottle. Hopefully, the Baltimore types will know specifics about it. If it were from my state, it would be worth hundreds. Baltimore is older, though, and it might not be that good. Best of luck and sorry about you father.


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for quick response and reply about my dad. I'm located in Knoxville,TN


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 19, 2012)

It looks to be the smooth base version I'd be interested at around $120. If it was pontiled I'd pay much more. If you would like to sell it let me know.

 Chris


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you again. Let me see what I can do and check with my attorney. I'm suppose to get multiple values then can sell it. Just so I'm not liable for short changing the estate.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 19, 2012)

That sounds good. Let me know what you come up with. I think the last example to sell on ebay went for about $120 so thats what i based my offer on.

 Chris


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris,

 Thanks again for the info and offer. I listed it on Ebay just to make sure I'm covered on the estate and listed it lower than your offer to be fair. I'll copy the link to the listing and thanks again!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170787332140


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 20, 2012)

This kinda bums me out, someone coming here for good advice & receives a very fair offer, and just uses this info to get a starting bid on ebay, it doesn't sit right with me.....Bill


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, I truly wasn't trying to give that impression. Just trying to do the right thing and I'm new to this estate business. I also priced it less than the offer I received on here.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 20, 2012)

I see no problem. The poster said they just wanted a value up front and was polite about it.
 Some people post to demand a value immediately then complain when they dont get it fast enough and its lower than they expected.
 I think Chris' offer was fair. We shall see . I hope he gets it. 

 BTW very nice bottle ..in basement mint condition[]


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 20, 2012)

For a sign of good faith if Chris buys through eBay I won't charge for any shipping since you all have been so helpful. Plus I'm going to need more help cause there was many more bottles on the property.  Not sure if they are all like this but there is more. Thanks again.
 Jeremiah


----------



## LC (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: jerm131
> 
> Thank you again. Let me see what I can do and check with my attorney. I'm suppose to get multiple values then can sell it. Just so I'm not liable for *short changing the estate*.


 
 I do not usually comment on things like this but seems to me that Chris offered you 120 for the bottle and you list it on eBay for 100 , you are short changing the estate , the main thing you say you do not want to do . Seems to me listing for the orginal offer makes more sense .


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually, you have a pretty good point. I'm knew at this and just trying to do it right and that I gave proper exposure to the property. Trust me your not going to hurt my feelings if you feel I'm doing something wrong and appreciate the advise. Trust me I would rather just sell it and move on to the next item...I truly have my hands full. I don't know what to do and just trying work my way threw it till I do.


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeremiah, I'm actually sorry I said anything, I guess I was just thinking out loud. I wish you the best, you seem like you are just trying to help out the estate. I hope too many people don't pile on to what I said....good luck....Bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> Jeremiah, I'm actually sorry I said anything, I guess I was just thinking out loud. I wish you the best, you seem like you are just trying to help out the estate. I hope too many people don't pile on to what I said....good luck....Bill


Thanks Bill, nice note to what I hope will not turn out like some other threads have.
 Jeremiah, welcome and sorry about your dad. Estate crap gets so messed up so take your time with it. It's been there for years and believe me, it may take many to clear and settle. Just do it right so the lawyers don't get it all. Been there and it SUCKS!!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 20, 2012)

My sisters and I went through the same thing selling items from my parent's estate. I had no clue about some of the silver and jewelry items. We needed to get the best price we could to pay hospital/nursing home costs.
 You do the best that you can.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice bottle,...not the greatest of circumstances under which to need to sell things, but,....Wecome here, and good luck with your plight.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope the rest of your bottles are as good as that one.   Lot's of people come on here thinking they have the crown jewels and it's a bottle none of us would buy for the cost of shipping.  You come on and have a $100 plus item right out of the box.

 Good luck with the estate.   Going through those sorts of issues now with a family member.   You're sometimes not really sure what you can and can't do...

 Jim G


----------



## jerm131 (Feb 22, 2012)

Also found this bottle Dr.T.W.Graydon Disease of Lungs bottle. It also has 2 small bottles that look to be from the same place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I also found books and trunks from the early 1800's.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 22, 2012)

The Graydon bottle is a nice one but not as nice as the Davis & Miller.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd say that is a nice one, I can't find much about it online.

One sold on ebay in 2007, but you can't see for how much unless you pay for the stupid site... []


----------

